# حميع كتب الرسم المعماري باللغة العربية



## سيد ابوليلة (18 يناير 2010)

*حميع كتب الرسم المعماري باللغة العربية


أقدم لكم مجموعه من الكتب الرائعه 
التى تخص طلاب عماره و مدنى .........أتمنى أن تنال أعجابكم

الملفات بصيغه pdf ويجب تنصيب البرنامج الشهير (Adobe Reader -Acrobat


بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
اسف على التاخير اليكم رابط لكل تلك الكتب واكثر

http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

تم رفع الكتاب الأول : .

http://www.zshare.net/download/6352345f902304*​


----------



## omer_d (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي بارك الله بيك


----------



## زاخولية (18 يناير 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوررررررررر


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (18 يناير 2010)

الرابط مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (19 يناير 2010)

omer_d قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي بارك الله بيك





زاخولية قال:


> مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوررررررررر





engelsha3er2010 قال:


> الرابط مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااال



شكرا لمروركم الكريم

حمل الكتاب من هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175863.html​


----------



## ninikhanou (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور مي الرابط مش شغال


----------



## mohamed_elmesawy (24 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت ابغى كتاب الاظهار المعماري للدكتور محمد عبد الله


----------

